

Ask HN: F*ck HostGator. Can anyone suggest a better managed VPS alternative? - vicken

I&#x27;m sick of HostGator&#x27;s constant outages, including today&#x27;s. Can anyone recommend a solid managed VPS service not related to BlueHost&#x2F;HostGator?<p>I&#x27;m currently paying $51.95&#x2F;mo for the following and would like to stay in the same price range for similar specs:<p>2.3Ghz (1 core)
1024MB RAM
60GB Disk Space
1000 GB Bandwidth<p>I&#x27;d gratefully appreciate any input.
======
michaelchum
DigitalOcean!!! You can't get a better VPS for their price. Super fast SSD
(you feel the difference), almost no outages, extremely easy to setup and you
build the stack you want. Stellar customer service.
[https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)

~~~
nitely
DO is unmanaged though.

------
stevejalim
I've had good experiences with Webfaction - they've been quick to respond to
tickets and communicate issues/outages well.

Roughly looking, your setup would be about $20/mth with them, I think.

Direct link:
[https://www.webfaction.com/features](https://www.webfaction.com/features)

Shameless affiliate link, even though I'd recommend them anyway:
[https://www.webfaction.com/features?affiliate=stevejalim](https://www.webfaction.com/features?affiliate=stevejalim)

------
thenomad
I've heard decent things about WiredTree for managed servers. Decent, not
awesome.

Bytemark are awesome, and do offer managed servers, but I don't know how much
they charge for them.

~~~
stevekemp
Bytemark start from £85 for an hour a month of hands-on work, along with the
automation, monitoring & etc:

[http://www.bytemark.co.uk/managed_hosting/transparent_pricin...](http://www.bytemark.co.uk/managed_hosting/transparent_pricing/)

------
gesman
Go for dedicated server for the same price:

[http://c.gg/ovh](http://c.gg/ovh)

That's what I use after I ran away from crappying hostgator.

------
jboss4
You should definitely check out WiredTree or Future Hosting. They are both
fantastic for managed VPS.
[http://www.futurehosting.com](http://www.futurehosting.com)
[http://www.wiredtree.com](http://www.wiredtree.com)

------
Steveism
I think LiquidWeb is certainly worth considering for a managed VPS in this
price range:
[http://www.liquidweb.com/StormServers/vps.html](http://www.liquidweb.com/StormServers/vps.html)

~~~
vicken
LiquidWeb looks very promising and fits right in my price range. Great find.
LW is the top contender so far.

Great suggestions guys, keep em coming!

------
pskittle
[https://www.strikingly.com/s/pricing](https://www.strikingly.com/s/pricing)

------
hardwaresofton
How strongly do you feel about it being managed? What are you hosting?

~~~
vicken
I strongly prefer it being managed so I don't really have to worry about
server maintenance and such.

I don't host anything too crazy. I'm a web designer and currently have about
15 sites I'm hosting for clients, with a handful of them being WordPress
sites, and the rest, simple HTML informational sites.

~~~
stevekemp
Generally "managed" means you share the login details to your host with
somebody, they apply updates, they help work with you to tune your server, and
they let you know of upcoming problems.

Although there are providers who both offer hosts and offer the management you
might find a decent compromise is to pay for them separately.

I remotely manage a lot of servers (40-80) in exchange for an ongoing minimal
fee, and I'm not alone in that I expect.

------
pixeloution
maybe these guys? [http://www.unixy.net/vps-
hosting/](http://www.unixy.net/vps-hosting/)

~~~
cordite
A team I worked with totally ditched these guys due to their managed services
quality

------
godzillabrennus
I use dotblock.com and they rock.

